# Anyone looking forward to spring turkey season?



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Went out to slay some coyotes this morning and jumped a couple gobblers. Got me a little excited for this upcoming spring. Anyone else getting ancy?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Haven't given it much thought except to say that there's still time to take out some of their competition for survival.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes! Just got my tags and my daughter's tag Friday. It'll be her first season hunting (she's sat in the blind with me the last 2 years).

She's going to use her bow as she hates the sound of gunshots still. Lots of practice, but she's coming along nicely.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She'll do fine.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That shot would have dont it !! Hope she has a successful hunt


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm ready to kill my pet turkey, does that count?








He is mean. My hen is sitting on 10 eggs now.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive been anticipating spring turkey since oct 2nd of last year when i filled my fall tag


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am ready for sure. Fixing to start turning some trumpets and pot calls. While deer hunting this year spotted a flock of about 50 birds half mile from dads house. Been busy making some horn howlers for a friend. Got some beautiful FBE stabilizing now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Muddy Waters said it best, "I'm ready".


----------

